# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  gooday mal here

## malron5

I'm new to this forum and I'm attempting to build a deck for my home ( first try) it will be 7.5 m wide and 4.5 m deep , I've looked at a lot of sites and online instructions such as bunnings etc but I may be asking questions on this site as i go if I can't find answers in the search.

----------

